

Ask HN: Need Help? Willing to help? - gk1

Last month&#x27;s HMO (Help Me Out) thread[0] was well received. Many said they&#x27;d like to see a thread like this every month. So here&#x27;s the May edition of HMO: Help Me Out.[1]<p>Need help with something? Write &quot;HMO&quot; followed by details.<p>Willing to help others? Write &quot;Let Me Know&quot; followed by your areas of interest.<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7573172<p>[1] Credit to Tom Critchlow for the idea: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;tomcritchlow.com&#x2F;post&#x2F;82380207991&#x2F;let-me-know-how-i-can-help
======
loumf
Let me know if you want a mock tech interview.

I am a software dev/mgr, now consultant. I advise companies on tech recruiting
practices. I will give you a mock tech screen and give you feedback. This
isn't for any job -- but, if you are interested in the North East US tech
market, I might be able to make a connection.

Contact via loufranco.com

------
gault8121
HMO

Help develop an open source educational web app.

[http://www.quill.org](http://www.quill.org)

Quill is a free web application that provides interactive English grammar
lessons. We have built 30 hours of lessons
([http://www.quill.org/lessons](http://www.quill.org/lessons)), and we
currently have 5,000 students using our site. We are a nonprofit organization,
funded through the Gates Foundation.

The site is built in Ruby on Rails.

All of our outstanding issues are at: [https://github.com/empirical-
org/Compass/issues?state=open](https://github.com/empirical-
org/Compass/issues?state=open)

There are a variety of issues, from small bug fixes to major features. If
you're interested in the project, please reach out to me at peter@quill.org.

------
phantom_oracle
Let Me Know:

I will criticize your startup idea (to get you to see it from a different
point of view), review a summarized bplan, guide you with possible marketing
strategies, explain to you what identifying and understanding your target
market means, bounce ideas and talk if you have nobody to talk to.

Contact me via the thread.

------
gurvinder
Let me know if you need help with any development or architecture design ( I
prefer RoR but can help with any other platform also )

HMO: I would like to build good contacts with like minded people.

------
sdsk8
i have plenty of time to help projects, contact me at: leandrodsferreira at
gmail dot com

I'm a developer and linux server administrator with the following skills:

Nginx and lua development

Lxc and docker

Deep linux tunning

Development in C,Python, Perl, Lua, Golang

Att, Leandro Ferreira

------
ApolloRising
Willing to help with SEO, Conversion Optimization, Landing Page Feedback

------
mjhea0
Sure. I feel like writing some tests. Python Unit Testing. :)

